# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Μια ιδέα για external wifi

## rebeskes

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω τον εξής προβληματισμό. Θέλω σε ένα σπίτι στο χωριό να τοποθετήσω εξωτερικό access point έτσι ώστε να παίρνει δίκτυο ασύρματα και να δίνει πάλι ασύρματο στο σπίτι. Η απόσταση είναι 50 μέτρα. Επίσης επειδή ο δήμος έχει πολλά SSID ( 3) θα ήθελα με κάποιο τρόπο να μπορώ να το προγραμματίσω ώστε κάθε φορά που πέφτει το internet σε ένα να κάνει αυτόματα login στο άλλο. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν όσοι γνώστες να μου προτείνουν ένα τέτοιο access point που θα δεθεί πάνω σε κολόνα. Σε αυτό μάξιμουμ θα συνδέονται 5 συσκευές. Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η αξιοπιστία και κοντά στα 100€ θα ήταν ιδανικό

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, λες ο δημος εχει 3 SSID, αυτά είναι 3 ξεχωριστα AP δλδ? οι κεραιες τους κοιτανε σε αλλα σημεια? δλδ για να πιανεις και τα 3 θες κεραιες να κοιτανε σε άλλη κατευθυνση? 
Επισης για να πιανεις με wifi και να βγαζεις wifi θες μηχανημα wifi repeater γιατι τα περισσοτερα που ειχα υποψην και εχουν μια καρτα wifi δεν παιζουν ετσι, παιρνουν απλα από wifi και βγαζουν σε ethernet, παλια ειχα δουλεψει το Ovislink 5460AP σε reperater mode και εκανε αυτό που λες, επειδή ειχε αποσπωμενη κεραια με βυσμα μπορεις να βαλεις άλλη.
Όμως όταν πιασεις κατι και το κανεις αναμεταδοση πρεπει με την δικια του. Γιατι αν εχεις μια εξωτερικη κατευθυντικη να πιανει προς ένα σημειο μετα δεν μπορει να είναι AP και για το σπιτι σου καθως θα εχεις πρόβλημα στην ληψη σηματος.
Σε αλλα μηχανάκια για να γινει πχ με Mikrotik rbs δεν καθαριζεις μονο με ένα, η πρεπει να βαλεις καποιο εξωτερικο που παιρνει παραπανω καρτες wifi για να το κανεις και θελει πολλα αλλα παραπανω, σε καμια περιπτωση δεν καθαριζεις μεχρι 100 ευρω.

Aν εχεις κανει συνδεση σε ένα AP και εχουν περαστει και τα αλλα, στα περισσοτερα νομιζω αν πεσει το ένα θα συνδεθουν αυτόματα στο άλλο όπως γινεται πχ από κινητο σε AP's.
Πχ στην δουλεια μου εχω 3 και πιανω από διαφορα σημεια και τα 3, αν πεσει καποιο αυτόματα παει στο επομενο με το ποιο δυνατο σημα, καπως ετσι.

Για να παρεις μια ιδεα δες στις οδηγιες του δικου μου που εχω δουλεψει με την δικια του όμως κεραια http://fs.airlive.com/manual/AirLive...Pv2_Manual.pdf

μπορει σε ubiquiti να εχει καμια λυση αλλα δεν τα δουλευω και δεν ξερω να σου προτείνω κατι...

----------


## griniaris

Αν καταλαβα καλα..... 

1) Θες απο την κεραια του Δημου που ειναι σε αποσταση 50 μετρα...... να παρεις το ιντερνετ και να το ξανα-εκπεμπεις για να εχεις ιντερνετ στο σπιτι σου.
2) Θες ΑΝ ΧΑΘΕΙ το ενα ασυρματο... τοτε να συνδεθει ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ στο επομενο και να συνεχισει να σου δινει ιντερνετ.
3) Να μπει πανω σε κολωνα κα περιπου κοστος 100 € .

Θα χρειαστεις λοιπον ενα μηχανημα  με 2 ασυρματα κυκλωματα.  Αν παρεις ενα μηχανημα που να το εχει ....  θα ξεπερασεις το κοστος που εχεις ορισει. 
Αν παρεις δυο μηχανηματα (ενα για να συνδεθεις και ενα για να εκπεμπεις ) πλησιαζεις τα λεφτα που θες .
Για 2 μηχανηματα θα σου προτεινω τα MikroTik RBSXTsq2nD  . Ειναι καινουρια μοντελα και καταπληκτικα για τα λεφτα τους.

για το 2 )  ΔΕΝ γινεται κατι.  το 99% των μηχανηματων πανε και "κλειδωνουν" σε ενα ΑΡ . Οποτε δεν κανει μονο του την εναλλαγη.  Ισως με καποιο script να γινεται αλλα δεν εχω κατι υποψιν μου.

3) Ειναι ευκολο να τοποθετηθουν σε κολωνα. Τροφοδοτουνται με ενα καλωδιο δικτυου και για τα δεδομενα και για την τροφοδοσια τους. 
ΑΠλα θα χρειαστεις λιγο "μαστοριά και πατεντα.....  :Smile: 

Υπαρχουν και τα TP-LINK  αν θες λιγο πιο φτηκα . Ισως και να ειναι καλυτερα λογω του ευκολου μενου τους. 

edit: Η κολωνα ελπιζω να ειναι δικη σου ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ στο οικοπεδο σου. :P

Εκει που θα μπει το συστημα...   περιπου τι ισχυ σηματος εχεις?  Δεν αρκει να το "βλεπεις" μονο εσυ...  θα πρεπει να σε "βλεπει" και ο Δημος.

----------


## Nikiforos

Συνηθως οι δημοι οπου εχω δει εγω δλδ, ειτε εχουν πανελ και εχουν αρκετα μεγαλο ανοιγμα μοιρων, είτε omni, συνηθως το πρωτο.
Οποτε και παλι όμως πρεπει να είναι σε καλυψη κεραιας για να μπορει να συνδεθει.
Για να εχει 3 SSID μαλλον εχει 3 AP για να κανει καλυτερη καλυψη πιστευω, οποτε δεν πρεπει όλα τα AP να βλεπουν στο ιδιο σημειο.
Δε νομιζω 3 SSID να είναι στο ιδιο μηχανημα, ιδια κεραια.

Στην περιπτωση αυτή λοιπον δεν ισχυει μπαινω στο άλλο.
Γιαυτο ρωτησα και εγω πριν.
Αλλιως θελει 3 μηχανήματα να συνδεθουν στο κάθε AP του δημου (εφόσον υπαρχει οπτικη) και να παιξει με εναλλακτικα gateways, ώστε αν πεσει το ένα να παιζει ιντερνετ από το άλλο.

gateway failover με route distances όπως κανω εγω στο εξοχικο δλδ από 3 πηγες ιντερνετ.

Ωραια τα μηχανάκια που προτεινε ο griniaris δεν τα ειχα υποψην.

----------


## rebeskes

Για αρχή ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Οι κεραίες του δήμου δεν έχω δει ποτέ τι είναι  οπότε δεν ξέρω σίγουρα όμως είναι 3 ξεχωριστά AP λόγω διαφορετικής MAC. Η κολώνα είναι στο οικόπεδο μέσα καθώς εκεί στηρίζεται και η κεραία της τηλεόρασης. Έλεγα μπας και κάνω την δουλειά μου με κάποιο μηχάνημα που να είναι δουλεμένο ήδη. αλλά λόγω βιασύνης τελικά τους πήρα ένα tplink cpe220 και τους έγραψα ένα οδηγό με εικόνες για το πως να αλλάξουνε δίκτυο σε περίπτωση που δεν έχουν καθώς είναι μεγάλοι άνθρωποι σε ηληκία και δεν  είναι και τόσο εξοικειωμένοι.

Την λειτουργία αυτήν τη λένε 
AP Client Router (WISP Client) στο TP Link

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα, μια χαρα κανει αυτό, είναι κατι αντιστοιχο με το δικο μου που σου ελεγα απλα εμενα εχει κεραιουλα μικρη Omni.
Μια χαρα κανει και αυτό. Απλα κάθε φορα πρεπει να συνδέεται σε άλλο AP χειροκίνητα αν πεσει καποιο.
Όμως τα πιανει και τα 3? Λογικα εχουν 3 για να καλυψουν διαφορετικα σημεια.

Αυτό είναι ετσι? https://www.tp-link.com/au/products/...37_CPE220.html

----------


## rebeskes

ναι και τα 3 πιάνει και ναι είναι αυτό που έχεις στο link από xpatit το πήρα. Λόγω του ότι θα πρέπει να συνδέεται χειροκίνητα έκατσα κι έγραψα τον οδηγό με εικονίτσες  :Smile: . Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο έχουν και τα 3 αλλά θα σου πω το εξής έμαθα πρόσφατα ότι δώσανε κονδύλι 20 χιλιάρικα για να καλύψουν το χωριο με wifi!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

μπορει να ειναι panels και απλα τα πιανεις ολα επειδη ειναι κοντα και εχουν μεγαλο ανοιγμα σε μοιρες.
Εχουν πολλα για ποιο μεγαλη καλυψη, ετσι γινεται παντου.

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic





> ναι και τα 3 πιάνει και ναι είναι αυτό που έχεις στο link από xpatit το πήρα. Λόγω του ότι θα πρέπει να συνδέεται χειροκίνητα έκατσα κι έγραψα τον οδηγό με εικονίτσες . Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο έχουν και τα 3 αλλά θα σου πω το εξής έμαθα πρόσφατα ότι* δώσανε κονδύλι 20 χιλιάρικα* για να καλύψουν το χωριο με wifi!!!


5 χιλιαρικα για εξοπλισμο και 15 χιλιαρικα μιζα. χαχαχαχαχ

Καλα μπορει να ειναι μεσα και το κοστος του ISP, οποτε δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε αν ειναι πολλα η λιγα. 



Ναι αλλα γιατι πηρες το 220 αντι για το 210 ?    Η διαφορα τους ειναι οτι το 220 εχει 2 ethernet σε σχεση με το 210 .

Μια ethernet χρειαζοσουν. απλα θα εκανες μια μικρη πατεντα για τα ρευματα.  

Τι αλλη συσκευη εβαλες μετα το 220 ? 

Ρωταω γιατι εχει τα 2πλασια χρηματα και αν το διαβασει καποιος αλλος ππου θελει να κανει κατι αντιστοιχο να καταλαβει τι παιζει.

----------


## rebeskes

κι εγώ το ίδο σκέφτηκα περι μίζας.
πήρα το 220 μόνο και μόνο γιατι η κεραία του είναι 13dbi για μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις. Το χωριό είναι ορεινό και μπορεί να χρειαστεί να αυξήσω την ένταση λόγο κακοκαιρίας. απλά για να έχει αυτήν την δυνατότητα.
μέχρι στιγμής από ότι έχω μάθει παίζει απροβλημάτιστα. αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι στα 74 ευρώ αλλά αν κρατήσει 7 χρόνια όπως ο προκάτοχός του τα βγάζει τα λεφτά του

----------

